# Does anyone worry about arrow speed?



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Pretty sure I'm shooting 256fps through my Vantage Elite with a 344gr ACC 3-28. From what I understand(which isn't much) if you can get over 250fps you're in good shape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I would like more speed only around 250 myself Faster speed would be a little easier with pins the gap wouldn't as large


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

IMHO ....
For Field Archery, speed isn't something to actually spend a lot of time worrying about.
But the closer to 280 the better off you'll be.

I'll be shooting 300 FPS this year.
Never before have I shot that fast.
Once 280 is surpassed ... I don't think it'll make any difference.
Ask again in September & my answer might be totally different!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am kind of curious about your arrow setup? How long are they and what point weight are you running and also vanes?

The reason I ask is that while ACCs are on the heavier side....I don't see how your getting a 360 grain 3-28? Your specs are very similar to mine and if you cut that arrow to 27" which is pretty long for your draw and run 100 grain points they still should come in a touch under 340 grains. 

I don't like slow outdoors....not blazing fast but a little extra speed is a plus IMO.

I haven't shot my new bow thru the chrono yet....heck I haven't put it on a scale yet either  but OT2 shows that I should be in the 280s some place. My other setup was in the 270s. 

27.75" draw....60ish lbs....334 grain arrow.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I worry about speed, to a point. We usually shoot in a fair amount of wind. So I want to shoot something that's going to be in the air as short amount of time as possible. But, also something small and a higher FOC.

My current setup is shooting in the mid/high 290 range (if I remember right). Shot it yesterday in a decent breeze. Not strong based on our normal conditions, and I had practcally no wind drift. That, and the ability to reach longer distances without changing the setup, are the only reason I care about speed.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't even worry about it. Some of the younger guys shooting say it makes a difference, but the old school guys say it don't mean chit.

I'm still kinda new to the game, only been shooting field for 3 years now, but I just don't see where the benefits are in speed.
I have shot set ups as high as 290, and as low as 230, and just don't see a difference. My best scores were shot in the mid 240 fps. 
I just don't even worry about it anymore. I set up my bow, tune it to where it shoots the best groups, and just go with it. I don't even bother with a chrono anymore, but if I had to guess I would say I'm in the 250's range with my current set up. Just based on how fast it shot last year, and the changes I have made since then. I went to a little heavier arrow this year, and more strands in my string both of which will have slowed me down.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Sadly speed and Accuracy are not related not even 3rd cousins removed, although you have a hard time convincing anyone of this except a gunsmith or someone thats been in this game a long time,
everyone seems to want their bow to shoot like a rifle and be as fast as that car in the garage.
about the only benefit I could see is with a pin shooter not having to stack as much in this game.
but thats just this reporters opinion and we all have them don't we


----------



## jimmybassin (Apr 8, 2006)

*thanks guy's*

thanks for the input guy's! i would like to be around 265fps so a little more tweeking on the bow and maybe drop point weight from 120 down to 110-105 or so should do it. also thinking of swapping cams and going to c2's or spirals. we'll see
thanks again


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Since field is a marked yardage affair it doesn't mean much to me. When I was shooting 210 fps the arrow would go right where the 60 yard pin was when I shot the 60 yarder. Shooting 280 fps and the arrow still hits right where the pin is at 60 yards.

Where it does make a slight difference is in BHFS and you can keep your reference spots closer to the bullseye, but as long as its repeatable and you learn where to hold it decreases the faster arrow's advantage. Also for the cuts, they're typically less with the faster arrow, as is wind drift (given that the arrow weight remains the same to actually maintain the arrows ballistic coefficient/sectional density). 

Still I've been beat by guys who know their slow equipment inside and out.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*worried about speed*

I'm worried all right. How do you slow this thing down? My AM35 at 265 fps is 20% faster than my old Cougar Mag. If I turn the weight down, I can't group. Starting over again with a modern bow has definitely provided some fun problems.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

2010 Martin Shadowcat @ 28.675" DL Draw weight = 53lbs. 

29" X10 Pro Tours with 120gr Tungsten points
Weight = 379grs.

Chrono speed = 259fps.
Archers Mark = 259fps.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe before you change those points----

If you head out to the 80yd mark and shoot for group/empty your quiver a couple of times---then take 1/2 turn off the limbs----and do it again----until you see the very best groups you can achieve

Those points will be good in wind conditions from ALL directions

The speed may not be as important when you finish

Good shoot'n



jimmybassin said:


> thanks for the input guy's! i would like to be around 265fps so a little more tweeking on the bow and maybe drop point weight from 120 down to 110-105 or so should do it. also thinking of swapping cams and going to c2's or spirals. we'll see
> thanks again


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Since field is a marked yardage affair it doesn't mean much to me. When I was shooting 210 fps the arrow would go right where the 60 yard pin was when I shot the 60 yarder. Shooting 280 fps and the arrow still hits right where the pin is at 60 yards.
> 
> Where it does make a slight difference is in BHFS and you can keep your reference spots closer to the bullseye, but as long as its repeatable and you learn where to hold it decreases the faster arrow's advantage. Also for the cuts, they're typically less with the faster arrow, as is wind drift (given that the arrow weight remains the same to actually maintain the arrows ballistic coefficient/sectional density).
> 
> Still I've been beat by guys who know their slow equipment inside and out.


I agree with one addition. With BHFS you can keep your gaps closer to the dot by sliding your sight bar closer to the bow.(assuming your sights are on a bar) The closer to your eye the closer the pins are to each other.
Even the slowest bows can be set up to the shooters satisfaction. I prefer the widest gaps I can get so I can tell the difference between 53 & 55 yards.
A well tuned bow & arrow combination normally isn't the fastest one on the range.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

The only time I worry about speed is on a new bow. In Archer's Advantage if you want to use the spine selection feature and you want it to be accurate, you need to build an arrow and take a chrono reading and plug that into your bow to start. As long as you do that, then you can browse the different types of arrows and change the configuration of them to achieve a good spine reading.

The only other time I worry about speed is the gap between my 20 and 80 yardages. I want enough speed that the gap is small enough to shoot either yardage comfortably anchor-wise. 270 and up is good enough for me and my short draw length.

Currently I am at 282 and shooting 100 yards feels just fine.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> Since field is a marked yardage affair it doesn't mean much to me. When I was shooting 210 fps the arrow would go right where the 60 yard pin was when I shot the 60 yarder. Shooting 280 fps and the arrow still hits right where the pin is at 60 yards.QUOTE]
> 
> I agree..There were a few folks shooting in the 550s back in the 80s when 180/200 fps was fast. I don’t believe that speed is a big deal.
> 
> Keith


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jimmybassin said:


> thanks for the input guy's! i would like to be around 265fps so a little more tweeking on the bow and maybe drop point weight from 120 down to 110-105 or so should do it. also thinking of swapping cams and going to c2's or spirals. we'll see
> thanks again


I think you'll find that changing your arrow spine match to get more speed will end up being a big mistake (unless your underspined to begin with)...

Spine match of the arrow to the bow and the shooter is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more important than speed...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no

because i have to enter more, my answer is still no. my bow shoots however fast it shoots with an arrow weight that is safe, and a spine that is safe.  how my bow holds and shoots is more important to me than a speed number.

if i can brainlessly hold like a statue and hit the x with a clean shot time after time, i'm happy.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> I'm worried all right. How do you slow this thing down? My AM35 at 265 fps is 20% faster than my old Cougar Mag. If I turn the weight down, I can't group. Starting over again with a modern bow has definitely provided some fun problems.


thats probably caused by your holding weight


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am kind of curious about your arrow setup? How long are they and what point weight are you running and also vanes?
> 
> The reason I ask is that while ACCs are on the heavier side....I don't see how your getting a 360 grain 3-28? Your specs are very similar to mine and if you cut that arrow to 27" which is pretty long for your draw and run 100 grain points they still should come in a touch under 340 grains.
> 
> ...


27" 3-28 with 100gr and I'm at 343 with G nocks... the Cat puts em downrange at about 276 at the moment and no... I worry not about speed in field archery..


----------

